# Pump Pliers?



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

UK water pump pliers = channellocks:thumbsup:


----------



## Gents (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh really, so just in the UK they call them pump pliars ahahah boy that was easy, dont i look stupid now ahaha


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

They are also sometimes called groove and joint pliers.

JJ


----------



## wptski (Jun 30, 2008)

Or arc joint.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Knipex makes the hand's down best pump pliers.


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

where did you get that info MDShunk? I am so burnt out on converting metric to standard, hehe. Oh wait a minute, you sure that is from a Knipex source? The item numbers are wrong, and it doesn't look like Knipex on the pliers.

JJ


----------



## Adam12 (May 28, 2008)

Tongue and groove or slip joint.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Knipex Cobras are what I use. They adjust better and grip better than the Channelocks do.

Also very few people around here have them, so it's not hard to spot where my tools are.


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> Knipex makes the hand's down best pump pliers.


Dangit. Those are Rothenberger, but I can't for the life of me find their parent company. I know they are UK based and I think the duramont grips are German. If Knipex is their parent company, that would make sense, but I think our Knipex rep would have told us about them. If anyone knows more about Rothenberger tools, please chime in. I'm stumped. :wallbash:

Chris


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Yeah, that's a Rothenberger catalog page. They sure are a dead ringer for Kinpex pliers. I suspect very much they are private brand labeled Kinpex pliers. I have used Rothenberger threading equipment, but I don't know squat about anything else they make. High quality, but that's all I know. Their line closely mirrors Ridgid. The UK forum guys use Collins in place of Rothenberger sometimes, as if they're the same company.


----------

